# Logged in PS3Hax after so many years and this is what it says now.



## WiiCube_2013 (Jun 29, 2015)

The last time I logged in I was utterly tired of reading _GregoryRasputin_'s immature insults (he was extremely impolite to all users, sorta like _Guild McCommunist_ but _GMC_ wasn't _that_ bad) and this is what made me left that forum, though, since I wanted some help now regarding the PlayStation TV this is what says on PS3Hax when I logged in.





​Oh well. I've just checked and Wololo has the info I wanted on how to hack it and such (sucks that there's no 3rd party memory cards for it).


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jun 29, 2015)

Good job


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 29, 2015)

That "reason" for banning you is completely unacceptable. If there was something *similar *to this in real life, that's a legal offence. Really immature action from this Gregory person... And to whom banned you.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 30, 2015)

What were you expecting from this drama queen? lol.


----------



## GregoryRasputin (Jun 30, 2015)

All you people talking about me, so cute


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 30, 2015)

GregoryRasputin said:


> All you people talking about me, so cute


If you have the guts, might as well put what you have in your signature in your post. For reals though, grow a pair and start acting like a grown up.


----------



## GregoryRasputin (Jun 30, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> If you have the guts, might as well put what you have in your signature in your post. For reals though, grow a pair and start acting like a grown up.



Well i do laugh at all your butt hurts and sandy vagina's.
I also laugh at hypocrites like you crying how one is immature, yet you are all the cry babies doing the attacking and making sweet, sweet threads about me.
Also, no i won't grow up, i don't have too, i don't need to and i will not take advice from someone as immature as your self.

Also to get your idiocy corrected, it was not i whom banned this user, though i do find the ban reason somewhat funny, you know i do need to correct you, as you are jumping into a conversation in which you have no clue off or even understand what its about.

As far as PS3HaX i stepped down from that dump a year ago and happily managed to get myself banned.

Finally the accusations from the OP in regards to me insulting members is only half true, the only members i insulted were the fools who bought True Blue.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 30, 2015)

I don't know if I've ever seen another person take so much pride in being an idiot.


----------



## GregoryRasputin (Jun 30, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> I don't know if I've ever seen another person take so much pride in being an idiot.


You say that each time you look in the mirror


----------



## migles (Jun 30, 2015)

GregoryRasputin said:


> You say that each time you look in the mirror


did you stole that come back from a cereal box, or from your 8 years old cousin?


----------



## GregoryRasputin (Jun 30, 2015)

migles said:


> did you stole that come back from a cereal box, or from your 8 years old cousin?


It came from the same place that your superb use of the English language came from


----------



## migles (Jun 30, 2015)

GregoryRasputin said:


> It came from the same place your superb use of the English language came from



you are right at one thing... you leaved me butt hurt.. at your lack of insulting...
i only answered because i was expecting some kind of "bomb" insult.. i am disappointed...

my english comes from "living under a rock" place, almost no one understands it, and when they do its sounds really bad...
so you are saying your intelligence is this bad? that no one in your town got a brain and you are limited because you can't practice using it?


----------



## GregoryRasputin (Jun 30, 2015)

migles said:


> you are right at one thing... you leaved me butt hurt.. at your lack of insulting...
> i only answered because i was expecting some kind of "bomb" insult.. i am disappointed...
> 
> my english comes from "living under a rock" place, almost no one understands it, and when they do its sounds really bad...
> so you are saying your intelligence is this bad? that no one in your town got a brain and you are limited because you can't practice using it?



Sorry, Google won't translate that trash.
If it was an attempt at an insult, at least post it in English, so i can understand it and respond accordingly.


----------



## migles (Jun 30, 2015)

GregoryRasputin said:


> Sorry, Google won't translate that trash.
> If it was an attempt at an insult, at least post it in English, so i can understand it and respond accordingly.



you are basically doing this:






ok then, rest assured i will not waste more time with such weak replies...


----------



## GregoryRasputin (Jun 30, 2015)

migles said:


> you are basically doing this:



Genuinely, I do not understand what the fuck you are saying, as I said, if you stopped posting in broken English, then perhaps i could give you the response you want/feel you need, go get someone to type for you, someone who doesn't have your problem...


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 30, 2015)

migles said:


> you are basically doing this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dammit it spat my coffee at this image xD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



GregoryRasputin said:


> Genuinely, I do not understand what the fuck you are saying, as I said, if you stopped posting in broken English, then perhaps i could give you the response you want/feel you need, go get someone to type for you, someone who doesn't have your problem...


How many languages do YOU speak?  Google russian isn't a valid answer


----------



## GregoryRasputin (Jun 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> How many languages do YOU speak?  Google russian isn't a valid answer


I actually speak two, unlike you, I do not live at home.
Keep crying about me though, ill keep trying to figure out why you keep using your mothers dildo, instead of buying your own.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 30, 2015)

GregoryRasputin said:


> I actually speak two, unlike you, I do not live at home.


Wrong, I speak two languages too 


GregoryRasputin said:


> Keep crying about me though, ill keep trying to figure out why you keep using your mothers dildo, instead of buying your own.


There's nothing wrong about my mama's dildos ok?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 30, 2015)

GregoryRasputin said:


> Well i do laugh at all your butt hurts and sandy vagina's.
> I also laugh at hypocrites like you crying how one is immature, yet you are all the cry babies doing the attacking and making sweet, sweet threads about me.
> Also, no i won't grow up, i don't have too, i don't need to and i will not take advice from someone as immature as your self.
> 
> ...


1. It's disgusting you are making these "comebacks" in each post; it can really hurt someone.
2. When did I say that you banned this user? Perhaps you need to get your eyes checked:


ComeTurismO said:


> That "reason" for banning you is completely unacceptable. If there was something *similar *to this in real life, that's a legal offence. *Really immature action from this Gregory person... And to whom banned you.*


Read that ten times, so you understand what that means.
3. Only 8 year old children say *and *post insults. Mature aged individuals tend to take things more respectively and professionally; unlike your doings.
4. Say this to someone in real life; the response would be 110% different from what we are doing. Legal action can be taken; or someone can beat the shit out of you.
5. I was like you before, but I realized that that's disgusting and gross. Fix up your act, you don't know what can come out of this.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



GregoryRasputin said:


> Sorry, Google won't translate that trash.
> If it was an attempt at an insult, at least post it in English, so i can understand it and respond accordingly.


Also, why are you judging @migles's English? First be perfect, look over your grammatical mistakes above; then judge.

EDIT: I'm gonna report this thread to be locked; *not because of the OP (@WiiCube_2013)*, but because of how Gregory is responding--I know things can get out of hand with Gregory's words, that's the only thing that will happen in this thread--lmao.


----------



## Veho (Jun 30, 2015)

GregoryRasputin said:


> I do not live at home.


Are you homeless?


----------



## GregoryRasputin (Jun 30, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> 1. It's disgusting you are making these "comebacks" in each post; it can really hurt someone.
> 2. When did I say that you banned this user? Perhaps you need to get your eyes checked:
> Read that ten times, so you understand what that means.
> 3. Only 8 year old children say *and *post insults. Mature aged individuals tend to take things more respectively and professionally; unlike your doings.
> ...



1.) I am responding to insults and attacks, from your fellow sexual members, i had no need to come here and argue with anyone, i was merely defending myself, i also did report the article, but the staff deemed it ok to stay open.
2.) You attacked me stating 'Really immature action from this Gregory person', when you have no clue who i am or, try reading your own post 100 times, perhaps then you will understand what you posted, don't type shit if you don't understand it.
3.) I have never claimed to be mature, i do not want to be mature, i do not need to be mature, i could go on and on about my maturity, but it is something i have never cared about.
4.) People i know in 'real life' aren't as dumb as this, though i am brutally honest and blunt with anyone i know.
5.) No, i will not fix up my act, you are not my parent so i do not have top do as you say, unless my mother has a secret to tell me and you are indeed my father, can i call you dad



ComeTurismO said:


> Also, why are you judging @migles's English? First be perfect, look over your grammatical mistakes above; then judge.



I never said anything about his grammatical mistakes, i was speaking about him not using the English language, though if you are going to speak to me of how i should look over my grammatical mistakes, perhaps you should be 100% sure you don't have any yourself  



ComeTurismO said:


> EDIT: I'm gonna report this thread to be locked; *not because of the OP (@WiiCube_2013)*, but because of how Gregory is responding--I know things can get out of hand with Gregory's words, that's the only thing that will happen in this thread--lmao.







Veho said:


> Are you homeless?



I live in a skip 
I can come live with you..


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 30, 2015)

GregoryRasputin said:


> 1.) I am responding to insults and attacks, from your fellow sexual members.
> 2.) You attacked me stating 'Really immature action from this Gregory person', when you have no clue who i am or, try reading your own post 100 times, perhaps then you will understand what you posted, don't type shit if you don't understand it.
> 3.) I have never claimed to be mature, i do not want to be mature, i do not need to be mature, i could go on and on about my maturity, but it is something i have never cared about.
> 4.) People i know in 'real life' aren't as dumb as this, though i am brutally honest and blunt with anyone i know.
> ...


Are you literally retarded? I was contrasting two different things in that post. I called *YOU* immature; *AND* to the person who banned WiiCube. I can argue with you on and on; but why waste my time with some uneducated "person"? I'm out, done talking with this spoiled brat. 

P.S Also, you just insulted your own parents


----------



## GregoryRasputin (Jun 30, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Are you literally retarded? I was contrasting two different things in that post. I called *YOU* immature; *AND* to the person who banned WiiCube. I can argue with you on and on; but why waste my time with some uneducated "person"? I'm out, done talking with this spoiled brat.
> 
> P.S Also, you just insulted your own parents



See you were not using proper English, go back to school and learn some shit.
Also i am glad you have shown yourself as a hypocrite, bitching about me being immature by using insults, then going and doing the exact same thing


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 30, 2015)

GregoryRasputin said:


> See, you were not using proper English; go back to school and learn some shit.
> Also I am glad you have shown yourself as a hypocrite, bitching about my immaturity (using the word me in this sentence is grammatically invalid) by using insults, then going and doing the exact same thing.





GregoryRasputin said:


> 1.) I am responding to insults and attacks, from your fellow sexual members. I had no need to come here and argue with anyone, I was merely defending myself, I also did report the article, but the staff deemed it okay to stay open. Invalid run-on sentence.
> 2.) You attacked me stating 'Really immature action from this Gregory person', when you have no clue who I am or, try reading your own post 100 times, perhaps then you will understand what you posted, don't type shit if you don't understand it.
> 3.) I have never claimed to be mature, I do not want to be mature, I do not need to be mature, I could go on and on about my maturity, but it is something I have never cared about.
> 4.) People I know in 'real life' aren't as dumb as this, though I am brutally honest and blunt with anyone i know.
> ...




If you just literally talked about my English, how about your's? I fixed your last two posts. Why not tag along with me?  I can correct your other ones, if you want.

Alright, continue bitching--I'm out.


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 30, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> If you just literally talked about my English, how about your's? I fixed your last two posts. Why not tag along with me?  I can correct your other ones, if you want.
> 
> Alright, continue bitching--I'm out.


Dude he's not worth your time if he's gonna be an immature lil' bugger about everything you should probably just leave him be


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 30, 2015)

LittleFlame said:


> Dude he's not worth your time if he's gonna be an immature lil' bugger about everything you should probably just leave him be


Yeah, I decided that to do so. It's like feeding the troll. Hey, wanna hijack the thread and talk about something else here?


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 30, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Yeah, I decided that to do so. It's like feeding the troll. Hey, wanna hijack the thread and talk about something else here?


Hey ComeTurismO i think you look pretty cute 
you read the Cyanide and happiness comic it's pretty cool!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 30, 2015)

LittleFlame said:


> Hey ComeTurismO i think you look pretty cute
> you read the Cyanide and happiness comic it's pretty cool!


You're pretty cute, too  Just like @VinsCool and @Cherry Pie 
I LOVE CYANIDE AND HAPPINESS! THE VIDEOS ARE INTERESTING TOO LOL
Did you watch the one with the guy who got shot and his friend had to send messages back and forward between him and his wife of how they hate each other? Loved that one. OMFG AND THE DIVORCE ONE LOL


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 30, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> You're pretty cute, too  Just like @VinsCool and @Cherry Pie
> I LOVE CYANIDE AND HAPPINESS! THE VIDEOS ARE INTERESTING TOO LOL
> Did you watch the one with the guy who got shot and his friend had to send messages back and forward between him and his wife of how they hate each other? Loved that one. OMFG AND THE DIVORCE ONE LOL


Aw yeah i love that one the original waiting on the bus was really fucking cool too!


Oh look Greg liked my post not sure how i feel about that


----------



## GregoryRasputin (Jun 30, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> If you just literally talked about my English, how about your's? I fixed your last two posts. Why not tag along with me?  I can correct your other ones, if you want.
> 
> Alright, continue bitching--I'm out.



You can correct all you wish, even though your corrections are as wrong as your claim that you are more mature than i am


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jun 30, 2015)

GregoryRasputin said:


> Well i do laugh at all your butt hurts and sandy vagina's.
> I also laugh at hypocrites like you crying how one is immature, yet you are all the cry babies doing the attacking and making sweet, sweet threads about me.
> Also, no i won't grow up, i don't have too, i don't need to and i will not take advice from someone as immature as your self.
> 
> ...


I didn't really have any bickering with any of the other users IIRC, it was just pretty much you acting out of the line thinking you were edgy and cool but hey, it's past.

Let's all enjoy the summer.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 30, 2015)

GBAtemp is officially Gaytemp.


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 30, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I didn't really have any bickering with any of the other users IIRC, it was just pretty much you acting out of the line thinking you were edgy and cool but hey, it's past.
> 
> Let's all enjoy the summer.


Aw man but i hate summer!


----------



## BIFFTAZ (Jun 30, 2015)

GregoryRasputin said:


> even though your corrections are as wrong as your claim that you are more mature than i am





GregoryRasputin said:


> 3.) I have never claimed to be mature, i do not want to be mature, i do not need to be mature, i could go on and on about my maturity, but it is something i have never cared about.



Lol..


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 30, 2015)

LittleFlame said:


> Aw yeah i love that one the original waiting on the bus was really fucking cool too!
> 
> 
> Oh look Greg liked my post not sure how i feel about that


I LOVED THAT ONE! 


Cherry Pie said:


> GBAtemp is officially Gaytemp.


I UNDERSTAND 2 DAY


WiiCube_2013 said:


> I didn't really have any bickering with any of the other users IIRC, it was just pretty much you acting out of the line thinking you were edgy and cool but hey, it's past.
> 
> Let's all enjoy the summer.


I agree; I just made one comment and he began with the post. It's best to just ignore, cause he clearly wants to argue when he knows he's wrong, referring to his latest reply


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 30, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I LOVED THAT ONE!
> 
> I UNDERSTAND 2 DAY
> 
> I agree; I just made one comment and he began with the post. It's best to just ignore, cause he clearly wants to argue when he knows he's wrong, referring to his latest reply


Guys all just stop mentioning and responding to it If we ignore it maybe it'll go away!


----------



## GregoryRasputin (Jun 30, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I didn't really have any bickering with any of the other users IIRC, it was just pretty much you acting out of the line thinking you were edgy and cool but hey, it's past.
> 
> Let's all enjoy the summer.



I am all for that, though a correction, i have never seen myself as edgy or cool, the reason i seemed so angry at that time all those years ago was because of True Blue, i kept explaining to people that it wasn't needed and that it could be accomplished without the need to pay some unscrupulous ass hole money for something they did not deserve.

True Blue added a reDRM layer on the eBoot and if you look at N0DRM's releases, you will see that it was a simple free fix.

Other than that, i was quite pleasant to people, but perhaps you only chose to see the bad.

But i am all cool for leaving shit in the past, just wish other people would do the same


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 30, 2015)

BIFFTAZ said:


> Lol..


I was dying over there; good catch. Hypocrites who call hypocrites hypocrites are hypocrites


----------



## GregoryRasputin (Jun 30, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I LOVED THAT ONE!
> 
> I UNDERSTAND 2 DAY
> 
> I agree; I just made one comment and he began with the post. It's best to just ignore, cause he clearly wants to argue when he knows he's wrong, referring to his latest reply



You made a comment out of ignorance and stupidity, so if you do not even understand what you are talking about, then how can you claim anyone is wrong.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 30, 2015)

LittleFlame said:


> Guys all just stop mentioning and responding to it If we ignore it maybe it'll go away!


LOL you made my day


----------



## GregoryRasputin (Jun 30, 2015)

BIFFTAZ said:


> Lol..



Try reading the full article Mr CumOnTurism0 claims to be the mature god of the internets, even though he is just as immature as i am, if not more...


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 30, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> LOL you made my day


It's what i do..


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 30, 2015)

I can tell this thread will be locked soon; but I think it needs to be a Vinny appreciation thread meanwhile. 

DO YOU AGREE, @Cherry Pie 2 DAY?


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 30, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I can tell this thread will be locked soon; but I think it needs to be a Vinny appreciation thread meanwhile.
> 
> DO YOU AGREE, @Cherry Pie 2 DAY?


Awww i love Vinscool but... you're pretty cool yourself CuteTurismo


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 30, 2015)

LittleFlame said:


> Awww i love Vinscool but... you're pretty cool yourself CuteTurismo


LOOOOOOOOOOOL

ALRIGHT ITS NOW A VINSCOOL AND A LITTLEFLAME APPRECIATION THREAD


VINSCOOL IS AWESOME FOR HIS FUNNY POSTS AND HE IS SENPAI
LITTLEFLAME IS AWESOME FOR BEING CUTE LIKE VINNY 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 30, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I can tell this thread will be locked soon; but I think it needs to be a Vinny appreciation thread meanwhile.
> 
> DO YOU AGREE, @Cherry Pie 2 DAY?


YES 2 DAY.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 30, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> YES 2 DAY.


VINNY IS LOVE. VINNY IS LIFE.
LITTLE FLAME IS LIFE. LITTLE FLAME IS LOVE


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 30, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOL
> 
> ALRIGHT ITS NOW A VINSCOOL AND A LITTLEFLAME APPRECIATION THREAD
> 
> ...


Awwww <3


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 30, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> VINNY IS LOVE. VINNY IS LIFE.
> LITTLE FLAME IS LIFE. LITTLE FLAME IS LOVE





LittleFlame said:


> Awwww <3


Why are guys flirting?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 30, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Why are guys flirting?


Well we hijacked the thread; but he complimented me first so I had to continue. Go to your KYT thread 2 DAY


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jul 1, 2015)

@GregoryRasputin  Do you like big black cocks?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 1, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> @GregoryRasputin  Do you like big black cocks?


Weren't you leaving for a long time™?


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jul 1, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Weren't you leaving for a long time™?


No u


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## 2Hack (Jul 1, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> You're pretty cute, too  Just like @VinsCool and @Cherry Pie
> I LOVE CYANIDE AND HAPPINESS! THE VIDEOS ARE INTERESTING TOO LOL
> Did you watch the one with the guy who got shot and his friend had to send messages back and forward between him and his wife of how they hate each other? Loved that one. OMFG AND THE DIVORCE ONE LOL


:cryarooooo:


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2015)

this thread is amazing xD


----------



## LittleFlame (Jul 1, 2015)

riyaz said:


> this thread is amazing xD


Lovin' your signature


----------



## migles (Jul 1, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


>



how in the atheist hell you have 248 internets and i didn't even reach 20 >:C


----------



## nxwing (Jul 1, 2015)

Did he make it into the record of the members who didn't advertise products that got banned fastest?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 1, 2015)

2Hack said:


> :cryarooooo:


You're different  
You are SMOKING cute


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 1, 2015)

migles said:


> how in the atheist hell you have 248 internets and i didn't even reach 20 >:C


Because he is the almighty Sicklyboy. He is a also a moderator.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 1, 2015)

Literally just logged on ; just on time for me @Tomato Hentai LIKING ME POSTS IN DIS THREADD


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Literally just logged on ; just on time for me @Tomato Hentai LIKING ME POSTS IN DIS THREADD


I LOGGED IN RIGHT BEFORE I STARTED LIKING POSTS 2 DAY


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jul 1, 2015)

migles said:


> how in the atheist hell you have 248 internets and i didn't even reach 20 >:C


I gave you two

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Cherry Pie said:


> Because he is the almighty Sicklyboy. He is a also a moderator.


You only have 7


----------



## LittleFlame (Jul 1, 2015)

GREG IS BANNED WOOT! I TOLD YOU IT'D GO AWAY


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm more mature than he is and I'm 12. That's a little sad.



Spoiler


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 1, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I'm more mature than he is and I'm 12. That's a little sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 1, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> You only have 7


I have 10


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I have 10


*11


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 1, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> *11


Thanks!


----------



## LittleFlame (Jul 1, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I have 10


gave you another one bae


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 1, 2015)

CAN I HAVE AN INTERNET 2 DAY?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 1, 2015)

LittleFlame said:


> gave you another one bae


Thanks smexy.


ComeTurismO said:


> CAN I HAVE AN INTERNET 2 DAY?


It should say CumTurista, but I gave you one though.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 1, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Thanks smexy.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I GAVE YOU AN INTERNET 2 DAY

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Cherry Pie said:


> Thanks smexy.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


THANK YOU 2 DAY. BUT YOUR'S SHOULD BE CHERISHED PIE


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 1, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I GAVE YOU AN INTERNET 2 DAY


THANK YOU 2 DAY


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 1, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> THANK YOU 2 DAY


YOU ARE WELCOME 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 1, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> THANK YOU 2 DAY. BUT YOUR'S SHOULD BE CHERISHED PIE


OR CREAM PIE


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 1, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> OR CREAM PIE


I know, I couldn't think of a nickname for your's but maybe Cum Pie?


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jul 1, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I have 10


13*


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 1, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I know, I couldn't think of a nickname for your's but maybe Cum Pie?


What about for ArnoDorian, Tomato Hentai, TotalInsanity4, and LittleFlame?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 1, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> What about for ArnoDorian, Tomato Hentai, TotalInsanity4, and LittleFlame?


ArnoDildian, Tomato Hentmei, TotalInsanity420, LittleFlakes? 
I'm so bad at this


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 1, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> ArnoDildian, Tomato Hentmei, TotalInsanity420, LittleFlakes?
> I'm so bad at this


ArnoDickian, Potato Pentai, TotalFagitry69, LittlePenis?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 1, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> ArnoDickian, Potato Pentai, TotalFagitry69, LittlePenis?


you are so creative


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 1, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> you are so creative


Migles should be shingles. Shingles, the disease, is also known as herpes zoster.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 1, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Migles should be shingles. Shingles, the disease, is also known as herpes zoster.


holy fuck; you're damn creeaytuv.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 1, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> holy fuck; you're damn creeaytuv.


Did you know that anybody with a cold sore has herpes?


----------



## migles (Jul 1, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Migles should be shingles. Shingles, the disease, is also known as herpes zoster.


i saw the list with loads of names, i was ready to make a rant about not being on the list...
but now that i see i made a special appearance. i regret it :'(


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 1, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Did you know that anybody with a cold sore has herpes?


I GOT IN AN ARGUMENT ABOUT THIS LIKE 2-3 MONTHS AGO HOLY FUCK 
COLD SORES GENERATE FROM A HERPES VIRUS


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 1, 2015)

migles said:


> i saw the list with loads of names, i was ready to make a rant about not being on the list...
> but now that i see i made a special appearance. i regret it :'(


You're basically herpes now.


ComeTurismO said:


> I GOT IN AN ARGUMENT ABOUT THIS LIKE 2-3 MONTHS AGO HOLY FUCK
> COLD SORES GENERATE FROM A HERPES VIRUS


Cold sores are caused by the herpes simplex virus.


----------



## migles (Jul 1, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Did you know that anybody with a cold sore has herpes?


well thats not true.. i had cold sores since i was a kid, never had herpes...

then i had a gf with herpes (1 year ago)... now got both...


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 1, 2015)

migles said:


> well thats not true.. i had cold sores since i was a kid, never had herpes...
> 
> then i had a gf with herpes (1 year ago)... now got both...


It is still herpes. You had oral herpes, not genital herpes.


----------



## migles (Jul 1, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> It is still herpes. You had oral herpes, not genital herpes.


i am confused now, i mean, i am not talking about genital herpes..
my gf had oral herpes, when i started to kiss her, thats the first time i got oral herpes..
but i always had cold sores every once and then.. specially when eating pineapples...
but before kissing her, never had herpes...


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 1, 2015)

migles said:


> i am confused now, i mean, i am not talking about genital herpes..
> my gf had oral herpes, when i started to kiss her, thats the first time i got oral herpes..
> but i always had cold sores every once and then.. specially when eating pineapples...
> but before kissing her, never had herpes...


http://www.emedicinehealth.com/oral_herpes/article_em.h
http://www.ashasexualhealth.org/stdsstis/herpes/oral-herpes/
http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/oral-herpes?print=true
http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/cold-sore/basics/definition/con-20021310


----------



## migles (Jul 1, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> http://www.emedicinehealth.com/oral_herpes/article_em.h
> http://www.ashasexualhealth.org/stdsstis/herpes/oral-herpes/
> http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/oral-herpes?print=true
> http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/cold-sore/basics/definition/con-20021310



i believed in you, just wanted you to explain like i was a 10 year old >:C
don't give me the fancy wikipedia\inernet facts all over me man... what do you think my brain is? an encyclopedia reader? :'(


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 1, 2015)

migles said:


> i believed in you, just wanted you to explain like i was a 10 year old >:C
> don't give me the fancy wikipedia\inernet facts all over me man... what do you think my brain is? an encyclopedia reader? :'(


You can get genital herpes if you engage in oral sex with a person who has oral herpes.


----------



## migles (Jul 1, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> You can get genital herpes if you engage in oral sex with a person who has oral herpes.


so this is what you tell to a 10 year old? :'(

anyway, yeah i know that you can get herpes "down there" if "up there" reaches it..
i am still finding trying to digest about cold sores being herpes.. so i have this question, if cold sore is the same virus... why did i never herpes outside of my mouth?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 1, 2015)

migles said:


> so this is what you tell to a 10 year old? :'(
> 
> anyway, yeah i know that you can get herpes "down there" if "up there" reaches it..
> i am still finding trying to digest about cold sores being herpes.. so i have this question, if cold sore is the same virus... why did i never herpes outside of my mouth?


Do I look like a doctor?


----------



## migles (Jul 1, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Do I look like a doctor?


no but you looked like you knew all about this stuff..
you are teh dude who come with "did you know herpes are cold sores" so i thought you knew the reason and more info about it...


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 1, 2015)

migles said:


> no but you looked like you knew all about this stuff..
> you are teh dude who come with "did you know herpes are cold sores" so i thought you knew the reason and more info about it...


Oral herpes can develop within the mouth, but I'm not sure why you never had them outside your mouth.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 2, 2015)

my sides are hurting tonight omg! 10/10 thread!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 2, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> my sides are hurting tonight omg! 10/10 thread!


So far there is Cream Pie, BinsKewl, 2Slack, shingles (herpes), Potato Pentai (Cylde Mandelin), CumTurista, ArnoDickian, TotalFagitry69, LittlePenis, CHLAMYDIAwesome69, keven6969, GayFlare69, and TheGayShow69.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 2, 2015)

Even though @Margen67 isn't with us, we might as well say "Margaret" for him


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 2, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Even though @Margen67 isn't with us, we might as well say "Margaret" for him


Am I Margaret Pie?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 2, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Am I Margaret Pie?


I agree; but you're not really being Margaret. YOU DON'T LIKE MY POSTS 2 DAY!  @Tomato Hentai IS DOING A BETTER JOB 2 DAY!!   :CRYAROOOO:


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 2, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I agree; but you're not really being Margaret. YOU DON'T LIKE MY POSTS 2 DAY!  @Tomato Hentai IS DOING A BETTER JOB 2 DAY!!   :CRYAROOOO:


I AM 2 LAZY 2 DAY.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I AM 2 LAZY 2 DAY.


i wanna join 
THEN DONT BE LAZY 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 2, 2015)

riyaz said:


> i wanna join
> THEN DONT BE LAZY 2 DAY


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 2, 2015)

riyaz said:


> i wanna join
> THEN DONT BE LAZY 2 DAY


YOU REMIND ME OF MARGEN 2 DAY!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> YOU REMIND ME OF MARGEN 2 DAY!


DONT WORRY HE WILL BE BACK 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 2, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> YOU REMIND ME OF MARGEN 2 DAY!


Is the role of Margaret like the role of Avatars?


----------



## 2Hack (Jul 2, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> my sides are hurting tonight omg! 10/10 thread!


Sorry, I won't be so rough on you next time.


----------



## migles (Jul 2, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> my sides are hurting tonight omg! 10/10 thread!


funny how a thread was about a member being naughty then it developed to a conversation about herpes?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 2, 2015)

riyaz said:


> DONT WORRY HE WILL BE BACK 2 DAY


I HOPE SO 2 DAY! ALTHOUGH, I AM GLAD THAT YOU ARE A 2 DAY SUPPORTER 2 DAY


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hentai


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 2, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Hentai


Don't make this the Gateway hype thread.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jul 2, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Don't make this the Gateway hype thread.


I was about to give u an internet and then it said "if u were asked don't give" so i didn't. 



> Be Generous by Giving Me an Internet


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I HOPE SO 2 DAY! ALTHOUGH, I AM GLAD THAT YOU ARE A 2 DAY SUPPORTER 2 DAY


I AM HAPPY 2 BE IN THE 2 DAY CLUB 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 2, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I was about to give u an internet and then it said "if u were asked don't give" so i didn't.


Please Understand™.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Please Understand™.


I GAVE YOU AN INTERNET 2 DAY


----------



## migles (Jul 2, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I was about to give u an internet and then it said "if u were asked don't give" so i didn't.


good boy, following the rules. you are a nice man


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 2, 2015)

riyaz said:


> I GAVE YOU AN INTERNET 2 DAY


THANK YOU 2 DAY.


migles said:


> good boy, following the rules. you are a nice man


Hypocrite.


----------



## migles (Jul 2, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> THANK YOU 2 DAY.
> 
> Hypocrite.


I AM NOT SAYING I DON'T OR DO FOLLOW THEM
just pointed out he is a nice guy for doing it. that doesn't make me an hypocrite, however if i told him to follow the rules, then yes i would be an hypocrite

GO EAT YOUR GOD DAMN BORRITOS 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 2, 2015)

migles said:


> I AM NOT SAYING I DON'T OR DO FOLLOW THEM
> just pointed out he is a nice guy for doing it. that doesn't make me an hypocrite, however if i told him to follow the rules, then yes i would be an hypocrite
> 
> GO EAT YOUR GOD DAMN BORRITOS 2 DAY


Can I have your nodes?


----------



## migles (Jul 2, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Can I have your nodes?


sorry, we still don't have that confidence...
and fuck your underage privileges, you are free to see my noodes or noodes from anyone but no one can have yours cuz they get arrested and shet
thats underageminism (similiar to feminists)


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 2, 2015)

migles said:


> sorry, we still don't have that confidence...
> and fuck your underage privileges, you are free to see my noodes or noodes from anyone but no one can have yours cuz they get arrested and shet
> thats underageminism (similiar to feminists)


But you can get laid and I can't. Fuck overageminism.


----------



## 2Hack (Jul 2, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> But you can get laid and I can't. Fuck overageminism.


It's the tutorial levels. Complete that, then you start the real game.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 2, 2015)

2Hack said:


> It's the tutorial levels. Complete that, then you start the real game.


I will when I'm 17


----------



## 2Hack (Jul 3, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I will when I'm 17


...With a 58 year old man


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> ...With a 58 year old man


With your mom


----------



## 2Hack (Jul 3, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> With your mom


Your loss.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Your loss.


Why?


----------



## 2Hack (Jul 3, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Why?


It won't be enjoyable.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> It won't be enjoyable.


I'll just stalk Vinny then.


----------

